# Sheepshead! And the pelagics are a bonus in March. Spanish and Pompano



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Best eating fish in the water. Sheephead is the poormans lobster. 

Pompano ceviche cant be beat!!!

And Spanish mackeral???!!!! In March!!?!?!? Nice bonus fish.

Live shrimp, dead shrimp, frozen shrimp, frozen 5 times shrimp.....it didn't matter.

Oversize fish hit cracked crab fresh or frozen just as often as they hit the shrimp. 

These sheeps should be running good thru April. PM me to get your day booked. These pics are current from last week.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice haul. I get excited over those little Pompano. Only caught a few.


----------

